# Lily pipes (inflow/outflow) placement



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

which is the correct, and most effective lily pipe placement?

is it like this:










or this:


----------



## Akira (May 21, 2008)

The first one i believe.
It allows for proper circulation and provides a small current.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

nooope akira. Second one, and I'm 100% positive on that. The first one will have a relatively strong, yet isolated straight current, from the outflow to the inflow. The corners and sides won't really get hit with flow, and it just doesn't work out. It may look like in theory it would work better, but it 100% does not. Have them on the same side next to each other creates CIRCULATION (circular flow, duh) as the water exits near the surface and enters near the bottom, going round and round. Having them on the opposite sides provides almost no circulation, and simply creates a flow in one direction like a stream. Not only is the flow incorrect, but the transfer of gases like CO2 and O2 is done incorrectly. Plants, fish, and everything in the tank needs water flow and circulation in all directions in order to function properly, and the first diagram merely shoots it all in one direction.

Also, take a look at all of Amano's tanks, never once will you see a filter arrangement other than diagram #2. HTH


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

duude! more uber advanced diagrams! lol!!


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

yep, i gotta keep em coming!!!


----------



## Akira (May 21, 2008)

ah,..either way i have a powerhead for a 50 gallon tank in there and it circulates very well


----------



## Omar EAZi (Aug 5, 2015)

well it's the 2nd one, but besides that you should also be away of the hard scape in your tank, coz if something is blocking the flow of the water to reach the end of the tank to circulate, you'll have lot of dead spots in your tank that have no reach of Co2 and other nutrients. just my 2 cents


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

How about like this? Pic courtesy of ADA.

Okay, how did I bite onto a long dead post? lol


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

You ain't kidding, it was 9 years, now 11! What's with this thread lol



Jeff5614 said:


> How about like this? Pic courtesy of ADA.
> 
> Okay, how did I bite onto a long dead post? lol


----------



## mourip (Mar 15, 2020)

Still useful for those starting up a new tank. Thanks!


----------



## moke (Jan 4, 2020)

if you want a circular current in your tank, make it go counter-clockwise (if you live in the northern hemisphere). don't fight the coriolis effect.


----------



## Kampua (Jul 7, 2020)

Good advice, exactly what I need to know, thanks. 12 years later


----------



## mfnatik (Aug 22, 2014)

Good advice!


----------

